# Modern Warfare 2 - WITH SPOILERS



## fen_boy (Nov 11, 2009)

Probably best to have a spoiler thread.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm up to the Rio Favela level.

Things I like so far:

The sense of buttock clenching pandemonium.
The general look and feel of the game.
Special Ops co-op online is ace.

Things I dislike so far:

The totally unnecessary and boring airport terrorism level.
The politics and moral bankruptcy of the game generally. Especially the Dick Cheney and Rumsfeld quotes when you die.
The weird plot.
I'm still shit at multiplayer.

Things I'm confused about:

On the snow mobile chase are you actually in control of the vehicle? Because if you are I'm either very lucky or it's impossible to crash.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 11, 2009)

Charlie Brooker puts it better than I did.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 11, 2009)

has anyone tried not killing any civilians on the airport level?


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 11, 2009)

Mumbles274 said:


> has anyone tried not killing any civilians on the airport level?



I did that, but I had to kill some of the police at the end.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 11, 2009)

yer, but the other terrorists didn't turn on you before that point?


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 11, 2009)

Mumbles274 said:


> yer, but the other terrorists didn't turn on you before that point?



No. I shot into the air a bit, just in case.


----------



## al (Nov 11, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> No. I shot into the air a bit, just in case.



that's what I did! I thought that was perhaps a bit of roleplaying and you might get an achievement or something, but no - it is a bit of a crap level really....

I initially wasn't going to get the game, certainly not on day 1 as I'm not really a massive FPS fan, but then Sainsbury's had it soooo cheap and it was my day off so I blitzed throught the whole thing and found it quite enjoyable. Really enjoyed the oilrig level, I quite like the breaching mechanic, nice to have a bit of slo mo headshotting. Favela was bloody tricky but it was the first part of storming the White House that had me swearing and throwing controllers, when you have to 'go left' and get mown down by loads of gunfire from frickin' everywhere.....

Still, 'twas a good laff - I wonder if I can resell my copy for more than the £26 I paid for it?


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 11, 2009)

> I wonder if I can resell my copy for more than the £26 I paid for it


No, I'll but it for 15 quid if on Xbox


----------



## Boycey (Nov 11, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> I'm up to the Rio Favela level.
> 
> Things I like so far:
> 
> ...



i don't think you can fall off the snowmobile (i could be wrong though) but you are in control (to a degree).

i've completed "wolverines" where the russians are invading the US (!?!?!?!?!?!) and it is one of the best sequences in any 'pooter game i've played. definitely one i'll be going back to- seriously mental weaponry including drum fed combat shotgun type thing, infra-red scope assault rifle, stinger missiles and the best bit- laptop control of a predator drone 

the favela was a fucking tough tough level- and i ain't out of there yet!

the airport was gratuitous but the american double agent being a part of the atrocity is a part of the plot: it's why the russians invade the states. if you don't like it you can skip it and i quite like the fact that it's in there. it's not the first time i've turned a machine gun on a crowd of screaming civilians in a computer game but it's the first time it's been there in such a way that i actually feel "wtf? this is really wrong", unlike gta where it's all just fun.

i find this game captures the sheer fucking madness and confusion of war- at least to the extent that my civvie mind can perceive it.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 11, 2009)

This game makes me want to just blow a load of cash on a new PC....


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 11, 2009)

I just keep dying on the Favela level. I haven't got past it yet.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 11, 2009)

Boycey said:


> the airport was gratuitous but the american double agent being a part of the atrocity is a part of the plot: it's why the russians invade the states. if you don't like it you can skip it and i quite like the fact that it's in there. it's not the first time i've turned a machine gun on a crowd of screaming civilians in a computer game but it's the first time it's been there in such a way that i actually feel "wtf? this is really wrong", unlike gta where it's all just fun.
> 
> i find this game captures the sheer fucking madness and confusion of war- at least to the extent that my civvie mind can perceive it.



They could have done all that with a cut scene and maybe a bit of you playing as one of the police or something and witnessing the shooting of the American double agent before being killed yourself. I dunno, they way they did it didn't add anything for me, other than making me feel a bit uncomfortable. And it was a boring level.

e2a actually how does it handle it if you opt not to play the level?


----------



## Boycey (Nov 11, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> They could have done all that with a cut scene and maybe a bit of you playing as one of the police or something and witnessing the shooting of the American double agent before being killed yourself. I dunno, they way they did it didn't add anything for me, other than making me feel a bit uncomfortable. And it was a boring level.
> 
> e2a actually how does it handle it if you opt not to play the level?



i don't know how it handles if you skip it- maybe as you describe. like i said- i like that the level makes you uncomfortable and i feel that may be the point of it (as well as getting a bit more meeja attention). 

eta: i would feel cheated if it replaced the level up to the arrival of the police with a cutscene.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 11, 2009)

Airport scene will be revisited every time I get home stressed from public transport I think 



> it was the first part of storming the White House that had me swearing and throwing controllers, when you have to 'go left' and get mown down by loads of gunfire from frickin' everywhere.....



Use the foxholes...

Oil rig level is  too...as is the Gulag level...



Spoiler: cod6



Good to see Captain Price making a comeback


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Things I'm confused about:
> 
> On the snow mobile chase are you actually in control of the vehicle? Because if you are I'm either very lucky or it's impossible to crash.



Heh yeah I was wondering that and tested it by heading toward the trees, on a third attempt I was thrown off and killed. 

Agreed about the airport, it just seemed pointless, and did they really have to make it feel slow? Killing the police was fun though.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 11, 2009)

I stacked off the skidoo and died


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 12, 2009)

Really enjoying it , wasnt weirded out by the airpot , in fact it was quite therapeutic 

The snow level was ace , the rio level hectic , and the ' Red Dawn ' sequence was wicked


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 12, 2009)

Last level is fucking excellent! Probably the closest to MW1 in terms of length and variety. Interestingly not as challenging as Favelas and the Submarine level, but there's a great twist, and the actual end bit is very, very filmic.



Spoiler: MW2



Especially the bit where you have to pull the knife out of your chest to take down Shepherd.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 12, 2009)

I really liked the airport level......... massacring tourists was fun 

I honestly couldnt care less about the 'morals' of it, they'd do that scene in a film so why not a game......

There's an awesome comment on that charlie brooker thing about the airport



> As has been reported, there are a number of ways you can play the airport level, but no matter what approach I took it still left me with a bad taste in my mouth. At first, I tried shooting just the people at the long-haul desks - surely this was okay because by doing so I was helping to save the environment? At first I was pleased with myself, until I realised that some of the people I killed had probably offset their carbon emissions. Next time I tried shooting only people at the business class desks, on the basis that they were probably investment bankers. But afterwards I wondered whether they really are doing God's work, and if so what would become of my eternal soul. I went on to experiment with other variations: only shooting old people (to reduce the pensions timebomb), only shooting kids (hey, don't tell me you haven't thought about it when they start crying on the plane), only shooting the Pret-a-manger staff (can you believe those prices?). But nothing felt quite right. I was on the verge of giving up when I decided to give it one last shot, so to speak. I slotted everyone - kids, adults, check-in staff, the guy selling raffle tickets to win the sports car - and it felt fine. It's hard to explain, but I'll have a go:
> 
> It's just a fucking video game.
> 
> Weird, eh? Oh and I realised the bad taste in my mouth was probably down to the milk in my tea being off. It's gone now.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 12, 2009)

yep


----------



## al (Nov 12, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought that was the height of silliness and was actually pissing myself laughing all through that sequence. 

The whole game tried to do serious plot with a straight face, but it's a whole lot more convincing if you just think of it as interactive Die Hard....


----------



## starfish (Nov 12, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> On the snow mobile chase are you actually in control of the vehicle? Because if you are I'm either very lucky or it's impossible to crash.



To a certain degree. I kept crashing into trees & dying until i found a long straight line between them.
Was going to try & do the airport level without killing any civs but ms starfish said "go on, youll never get to do it in real life"  .


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 12, 2009)

Posting this in both threads just so you'll definately not miss the hilarity of this:

Onion's not as funny as their Sony piss-take, piss-take of MW2


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 12, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Charlie Brooker puts it better than I did.



Brookers a noob and thats a screenshot from MW not MW2


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 12, 2009)

al said:


> I thought that was the height of silliness and was actually pissing myself laughing all through that sequence.
> 
> The whole game tried to do serious plot with a straight face, but it's a whole lot more convincing if you just think of it as interactive Die Hard....



indeed


----------



## Boycey (Nov 13, 2009)

Spoiler: noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!



i was getting to like roach


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 17, 2009)

Too many character deaths for me, it takes me out the game. It meant something in MW1 when you were KIA. But now it seems to happen to every character you play!  Plus you are constatnly ambushed by a seemingly endless wave of enemies. The bit before* (YOU DID GET THE SPOILER WARNING!) *Roach carks it wher eyou have to get out the house with the intel is horrendous! 

I don't think the story mode in this is bad per se. But it's no better than WaW (which tbf was quite fun, though mainly as the Russian) and much the same in the ambush aspect. But MW1 blows this out the water in terms of a tightly scripted series of events, semi believable at least with characters you could start to empathise with. This is more spectacular but less engaging and totally improbable.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 17, 2009)

just had a great laugh mowing down as many civis as i could in the airport level. spray and pray at its best.

shit pointless level though


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 17, 2009)

murderer.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 17, 2009)

Cathartic after a bad commute tho.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> murderer.


 

in my mind they were all puppy stompers

i even ran out of ammo at one point and had to resort to stabbing some of them. normaly the wounded ones trying to crawl away.


i must remember not to take an rpd, several thousand rounds of ammo and big knife with me to the airport next time i go though as i fear I may now be at risk


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 17, 2009)

The fun bit was taking out the stragglers, the half-deads...


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah, like the dude coming out of the electronics shop, dragging someone along with him.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 17, 2009)

what's most odd about that level is that, for ages, the security guards, on seeing 4 armed men appear, do NOTHING.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 17, 2009)

Isn't Captain Price brilliant? He's like a moustachioed ninja.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 17, 2009)

Price is aces.

I was gutted about Gaz copping it...altho he'll be back in MW3 as Ghost again, I don't doubt.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 17, 2009)

anyone done the muesum thing at the end?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 17, 2009)

Is there anything in it? I took a quick wander, but couldn't find any easter eggs...I suppose I could look online for tips...


----------



## al (Nov 17, 2009)

Pingu said:


> i even ran out of ammo at one point and had to resort to stabbing some of them. normaly the wounded ones trying to crawl away.



 now THAT is commitment to undercover work!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 17, 2009)

not done it , do you have to complete it on someting more than regular ? I watched the credits but never saw no museum thing.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 17, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Is there anything in it? I took a quick wander, but couldn't find any easter eggs...I suppose I could look online for tips...



get some guns from the cabinets... 

go to the front desk and hit the button that says do not press.....

RUN LIKE FUCK BACKWARDS INTO THE HALL.....

Enjoy


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 17, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> not done it , do you have to complete it on someting more than regular ? I watched the credits but never saw no museum thing.



finished it on vet so no idea if it comes up for lower modes... but if you go to mission select it should be there?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 17, 2009)

hmm il check when i get home


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Too many character deaths for me, it takes me out the game. It meant something in MW1 when you were KIA. But now it seems to happen to every character you play!  Plus you are constatnly ambushed by a seemingly endless wave of enemies. The bit before* (YOU DID GET THE SPOILER WARNING!) *Roach carks it wher eyou have to get out the house with the intel is horrendous!
> 
> I don't think the story mode in this is bad per se. But it's no better than WaW (which tbf was quite fun, though mainly as the Russian) and much the same in the ambush aspect. But MW1 blows this out the water in terms of a tightly scripted series of events, semi believable at least with characters you could start to empathise with. This is more spectacular but less engaging and totally improbable.



Agreed, when what's his face dies after the nuclear blast in MW that was really well handled, but this one seems to have your character dying every few levels...



kyser_soze said:


> Cathartic after a bad commute tho.



Tell me about it...



B0B2oo9 said:


> anyone done the muesum thing at the end?



It's there in my levels to select but not sure what it's about, will check out later...


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 17, 2009)

> Agreed, when what's his face dies after the nuclear blast in MW that was really well handled, but this one seems to have your character dying every few levels...



Nah, Pvt whatshisname dies after the airport, next time anyone major dies is on the Makarov level at the other end of the game...

Plus, Gaz and Price looked pretty fucken dead at the end of COD4 - certainly Gaz, who got a headfull of lead from Zakhaev...


----------



## Stoat Boy (Nov 17, 2009)

So to 'win' this game you have to kill tourists in an airport ?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 17, 2009)

Stoat Boy said:


> So to 'win' this game you have to kill tourists in an airport ?



No.

1. You can choose not to play the level

2. You are playing an undercover operative and are expected to join in the slaughter of cilvilians at an airport as part of a wider story arc. Your character is shot by one of his erstwhile allies at the end of the level irrespective of how many civvies and airport guards you shoot.

So whatever you do, your character at that moment dies. If you kill a civilian at any other point in the game you lose and have to start the level again.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 17, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Nah, Pvt whatshisname dies after the airport, next time anyone major dies is on the Makarov level at the other end of the game...
> 
> Plus, Gaz and Price looked pretty fucken dead at the end of COD4 - certainly Gaz, who got a headfull of lead from Zakhaev...



There isn't a third? Hmmmm maybe it's just the throw everything at you thing this game has, most things in the SP game feel quite trivial really, deaths have no impact...


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah, not so much emotional investment in the characters as MW1, for sure, much closer to WaW...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 17, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Yeah, not so much emotional investment in the characters as MW1, for sure, much closer to WaW...



Not really played WaW so couldn't comment...dunno that bit with the nuke in MW1 was pretty nicely done. Nicely sober...they kinda nodded in that direction with the nuke viewed from space bit (I was hoping for some Moonraker style fun when that level first started!) though...


----------



## Boycey (Nov 17, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> There isn't a third? Hmmmm maybe it's just the throw everything at you thing this game has, most things in the SP game feel quite trivial really, *deaths have no impact*...



that's just a side effect of being de-sensitized to violence through all these computer games you sick fuck 

i was sad when roach died 

joseph allen was a fucking tool, plucked from frontline duties in afganistan and instantly infiltrates a bunch of hardcore terrorists, he was obvioulsy cue a dose of lead to the head. especially after joining in with the spree in the airport.

roach and ghost on the other hand have just battled their way through central asia, east russia and the favelas gotten the intel for that cunt shepherd. ghost saves roach's bacon carrying him across the field (loved the switch around on the mcmillan/price bit in mw1) to be taken out by some cunt of general.

i'm loved the single player mode, did what sequels are meant to IMO- sillier, bigger and more set pieces, chases, gore and weaponry. pulling a knife out of your own chest was about the only way they could top the finale in mw1 IMO.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 17, 2009)

At least Soap made it..


----------



## Pingu (Nov 17, 2009)

al said:


> now THAT is commitment to undercover work!


 
i take my gaming seriously


----------



## Pingu (Nov 17, 2009)

Stoat Boy said:


> So to 'win' this game you have to kill tourists in an airport ?


 

nope dont have to.

so are you now more or less annoyed having been armed with the knowledge that I made a concious decision to do what i did?


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 18, 2009)

Speaking of moral choices in games, this Friday question from the Guardian has some hilarious comments.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 18, 2009)

it's soap, it's price!
it's soap, it's price!
it's soap, it's price!
soap, soap, soap, price, price, price!
The call of duty modern warfare shoooooooooooooow!


----------



## starfish (Nov 29, 2009)

Just finished the campaign. What a bastard Sheperd was. Wonder what the hell the story for ModWar3 will be.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 29, 2009)

starfish said:


> Just finished the campaign. What a bastard Sheperd was. Wonder what the hell the story for ModWar3 will be.



More incomprehensible bollox?


----------



## Boycey (Nov 29, 2009)

starfish said:


> Just finished the campaign. What a bastard Sheperd was. Wonder what the hell the story for ModWar3 will be.



there's got to be a US invasion of russia really hasn't there? with price, soap and nikolai fighting their way to the queen with the recordings of what really happened so they can end this madness and finally go for a pint of nut brown ale in the old bull and bush pub.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 30, 2009)

starfish said:


> Just finished the campaign. What a bastard Sheperd was. Wonder what the hell the story for ModWar3 will be.



Price and Soap nuke more of the US?

Nikolai takes us to his place. Actually, hope that he'd be a bigger player than just a POW and handy pilot...

MOAR!!!


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Nov 30, 2009)

Tbh, the single player's a load a bollox, had far more fun playing Serious Sam HD over the w/e


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Oct 12, 2010)

Just go this for £18 on ebay. Quite enjoying the campaign so far but I agree the story is a load of old tosh. Just playing through the wolverine level at the mo.

Take-down was a nightmare but a good fun level. Has anyone completed it on veteran.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 12, 2010)

go to like the third mission(the one where you end up in aghetto shooting your way through and chasing someone on a roof top) on veteran and it kained me hard. Way above my pay grade!

dave


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Oct 12, 2010)

That's the one I mean. I'm playing through on the normal difficulty and it was ridiculously hard then!


----------



## kained&able (Oct 12, 2010)

innit just! I'm really not quick enough with my aiming for that shit storm. The stealthy stuff is fairly easy still on veteren but that one can go fuck itself. The oil derrick thingy in the ocean would be even sillier on veteren. I struggled with that on normal.


dave


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 12, 2010)

Funny, played it last night for the first time in months. Still quite enjoyed it but it's had it's day for me...not sure I'll be bothering with either the new CoD or MoH either...BFBC2 is still kicking ass for me and with the new 'Nam DLC coming I'll be still playing in the New Year...


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 13, 2010)

Does BFBC come with a split screen multiplayer mode for the main missions, or something like the Spec Ops in CoD? Or is the multiplayer online only?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 13, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Does BFBC come with a split screen multiplayer mode for the main missions, or something like the Spec Ops in CoD? Or is the multiplayer online only?


 
Not sure, never needed to do that...it doesn't have a straight out spec ops thing but has a newish gameplay called assault, where you and three others take on different missions in a kinda campaign style setting.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 13, 2010)

Hmm. Might have to investigate. As I've said before, I much prefer in-room split-screen gaming to online - nothing better that headshotting a person sitting next to you


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 13, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Hmm. Might have to investigate. As I've said before, I much prefer in-room split-screen gaming to online - nothing better that headshotting a person sitting next to you


 
Heh with head sets it makes less a difference when it's with mates I find, you can still hear them screaming abuse at you while you laugh at them.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Oct 18, 2010)

Finished it over the weekend. Have to agree with the general consensus that it's not as good as Modern Warfare however still really enjoyed it. Particularly liked the Oil Rig and Gulag levels as well as the Takedown Mission. Also like the level near the end set in the airplane graveyard.

Where they have really improved on the last game is the inclusion of the special ops that you can unlock which look like hours of fun.

Now to play through again on Veteran.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 19, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> No.
> 
> 1. You can choose not to play the level
> 
> ...



Jeeez, that's the level that get's cut. Here's me god knows how many levels through thinking, when am i going to get to the be-heading level or something.

Awwwww.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 22, 2010)

played this for the frst time in months yesterday.

am liking the "new" maps but there are a LOT of wallhackers etc out there.


shame


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 22, 2010)

Christ, is wallhacking still around?


----------



## Pingu (Oct 22, 2010)

oooh yeah

wsa speccing a guy n my team yesterday and he wsnt even bothering to hide it.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 22, 2010)

Jesus. I remember it being a big problem in Battlefield 1942. Thought they would have gotten rid of it by now though.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Oct 22, 2010)

What's the point in cheating.... 

I really don't get it.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 22, 2010)

Well with the games that have been coming out in the last few years it has become more rife because of the "XP" points and the like leading to unlocks. People who cannot be arsed/have no skill want to take the shitty route to receiving them.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Oct 22, 2010)

I'd have though it would be pretty easy for the developers to prevent this though. Make the software recognise when someone makes an impossible move within the engine.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 22, 2010)

there are various anti cheat systems in use, vac etc

they deter some but not others.

plus there are new cheats comming out all the time so inevitably the anticheat stuff lags behind.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 22, 2010)

Dammit! icanhazforce is offline, and there's a great little vid called lolz reBlz hax0r d3th st4r


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 22, 2010)

When I was a server admin for our clans game servers, I used to get asked to spectate on high scoring players just to make sure they were not fucking around. If I saw any funny business, instant ban.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 22, 2010)

only started playing it last friday, but already completed single player campaign in just over 7 hours. Incredibly short and left me hungry for more. Probably just as well black ops is around the corner. Played online for first time this evening but got well and truly p//wned.

Are the special ops stuff worth bothering with?


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Oct 23, 2010)

Some of the special ops are great fun.

Did you finish on veteran?


----------



## cybershot (Oct 23, 2010)

No chance, normal diff. FPS are not usually my type of game, however I really enjoyed the single player campaign on this.


----------

